# Anyone make a shop made bench vice?



## slicksqueegie

I have 3' stick of 1" threaded bar-stock with 4 nuts that fit. I have a vice on my list of needs, and was wondering if it would be possible to make one.
Any and all ideas are welcome.


----------



## firemedic

I looked at doing the same thing however a member here, Brink, educated me on thread dynamics and that it would have to be acme threads other wise it'll strip out the nuts and rod. 

I guess you could always design with the intention of changing em in the future...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## slicksqueegie

firemedic said:


> thread dynamics and that it would have to be acme threads


? Never heard of that. Well this rod that I have looks like it would work. But I don't know? Here's a pic of it and what I have so far for the design... 
This whole thing may get thrown in the fire pit. I'm a design as I go kinda guy.

I didn't really see any designs out there so I figure I'll take lots of pics and then document it if it actually works.


----------



## woodnthings

*vise no, clamps yes*

Looks like Acme to me.
You could get a couple more and some hardwood stock. Rabbet one edge and drill for holes that just intersect the rabbet. Like these which are just Redi Bolt:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/bookmatch-clamps/


----------



## Brink

Wow! Looks like a Rondo round thread leadscrew.

Should work well for a vise.

Where'd you find it?


----------



## Brink

Geez, I don't know now. I'm not sure if it's a rondo, or if the glare makes the squared Acme threads look round.

Oh wait, been driving all afternoon/night. Everything looks distorted.


----------



## slicksqueegie

Brink said:


> Wow! Looks like a Rondo round thread leadscrew.
> 
> Should work well for a vise.
> 
> Where'd you find it?


It was my dads. Don't know how he acquired it. The threads aren't rounded. They seem flat.
Here's a closeup of the threads and further progress on the build.


----------



## woodtick greg

dude thats so cool! necessity is the mother of all invention. would that happen to be hardwood for the components?
cant wait to see it done.


----------



## Longknife

It certainly looks like acme threads and they are the best choice for vises. I built my end vice from a regular M30 threaded rod and it works quite well though. Maybe it will wear out with time, we'll see.


----------



## Kenbo

I'm looking forward to seeing how this comes out. Nice work so far man.


----------



## firemedic

Wow... It's looking awesome!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

Yup, Acme threads.

That is a great way to build your own vise.


----------



## H. A. S.

Looks good, so far! What is the Acme pitch?


----------



## slicksqueegie

Since it's still going pretty smooth and you guys seem interested. 
More progress on the vice this morning.

I still have no ideas for the Handel. So I didn't drill the hole for the "acme" rod yet. I like the looks of longknifes Handel(nice job btw) but I really don't know how he did it. So anyone wanna throw any ideas at me I would much appreciate it.

I don't know the thread pitch btw.


----------



## RetiredLE

*Looks like a fun build*

Only problem I can see is that without metal backs, the tops of your jaws may break if you clamp a smaller item and apply too much pressure.


----------



## Longknife

slicksqueegie said:


> Since it's still going pretty smooth and you guys seem interested.
> More progress on the vice this morning.
> 
> I still have no ideas for the Handel. So I didn't drill the hole for the "acme" rod yet. I like the looks of longknifes Handel(nice job btw) but I really don't know how he did it. So anyone wanna throw any ideas at me I would much appreciate it.
> 
> I don't know the thread pitch btw.


Your build looks great so far :thumbsup:

I turned the block and drilled a hole in it with the size of the inner diameter of the threads on the rod. Then I tapered the rod on a grinder and cut four notches on the threads with an angle grinder. This gave the rod end the shape of a tap. Then I tapped the rod into the hole. I tapped it in just one turn or so, unscrewed it and removed the chips and repeated this until it bottomed. Then I unscrewed it, applied epoxi to the rod and screwd it in hard. Sits like a rock.


----------



## woodtick greg

slick, longnifes handle is what I had in mind with your Idea of chisled shape of nut n epoxy for mounting with red locktite. only way red locktite comes loose is with a torch!


----------



## Handipants

I'd love to see some plans for these two shop made vices.


----------



## slicksqueegie

Handipants said:


> I'd love to see some plans for these two shop made vices.


Me too lol! I searched and searched!


----------



## slicksqueegie

Well, all glued up. I hope it holds.
Tomorrow I'll try and mount it.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## BWSmith

Ours is going on 30 years old.Took a broken scaffold,adj leg......its 1 1/4 Acme.And torched out some 1/2" steel plate.....torch a hole or two,weld on some pipe....utilized the threaded adj on scaffold leg as "nut"......Slapped some 3/4 Oak inside two steel plates....and HAVEN'T looked back since.It ain't all that purty,but has done yoeman duty all these years.

Yours looks very good,am sure it'll come in handy.BW


----------



## Longknife

Handipants said:


> I'd love to see some plans for these two shop made vices.


http://www.jeffgreefwoodworking.com/pnc/ShopProj/woodvice/index.html


----------



## slicksqueegie

Here she is installed. I must say, it works great so far. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Handipants

Nice work! Thanks for the inspiration...and for the plans (Longknife).
I'm now attempting to work out a way to use the bevel control from my old table saw as the screw.


----------



## Brink

Nice job


----------



## woodtick greg

:notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## thegrgyle

Nice job on your homemade shop vise :thumbsup: :yes:....

I was just doing a search on homemade shop vices and came across it. Now that you have had it for awhile, did you end up putting some benchdog holes in it and your workbench? How has it been holding up? Would you do anything different?

Again, very nice job.

Fabian


----------



## ed_h

Very nice work! Here's a shop built tail vice using a rod just like yours:










Some more pictures here:

http://bullfire.net/Bench/WP_Bench.html


----------



## woodnthings

*Woah!*

By the looks of that you'd expect to find jewelry inside it...by the way what is inside it? Got any underbody or construction shots? Nice job! This wood is Padouk, beautiful. Nice bench also. :blink: bill

Somebody has a machine shop......


----------



## maxmaggie

you seem to have quite the shop.do you work in the do you work in the wood industry.iwould like to see plans of that vise nice work


----------



## ed_h

I don't think I have any pictures of the internal construction, but it's basically made from 1/4 and 3/8 steel plates welded into a carriage with a 1-inch acme nut welded in. The carriage has slots that ride on a carrier plate attached to the bench.

I could take it apart for some pictures if there is interest.


----------



## woodnthings

*I would be interested*

I bought some parts awhile back, the rod, nut and some plates with 1/4" grooves and lost the assembly drawing. So, you bet, but that sounds like a fair amount of trouble for you. Nice of you to offer. :thumbsup: bill 
BTW a picture is worth $$$ words.... :laughing:
Might want to start a new thread on that though. Thanks


----------



## ed_h

OK, I'll start a new shop-built vice thread with some pics.


----------

